# Private Medical College Help



## Asad14 (May 30, 2014)

Hi every one .....i hope to get 850 /1100 in fsc ,,,,,,,,which private medical college suit to me ????? fee is not big problem....tell me about addmission procedure .........other than mcat test...
if i get 77% aggregate can i get admiission in any private college


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes you can... but try to get 900+ marks in mcat your seat in every college will be save


----------



## Asad14 (May 30, 2014)

KRRISH said:


> Yes you can... but try to get 900+ marks in mcat your seat in every college will be save


in which medical college you are ???????/


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

I am Repeater ...


----------



## Manahil905 (Aug 13, 2014)

hey
I have 75% equivalence in O levels but unfortunately my A level equivalence falls to 50%.
I am looking forwrd to improving my grades in A level, n reappearing in coming Nov.The result of which be announced in Jan.
Can i give Shifa Test.
will i be considered provisionaly if i qualify the entry test and later submit my improved grades.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Asad14 said:


> Hi every one .....i hope to get 850 /1100 in fsc ,,,,,,,,which private medical college suit to me ????? fee is not big problem....tell me about addmission procedure .........other than mcat test...
> if i get 77% aggregate can i get admiission in any private college


If you raise your aggregate to 80-83 % by getting good marks in mcat you'll probably get in shalamar and cmh
With an aggregate of 76-79% you'll easily get in lmdc or fmh. And even lower than that I guess avicenna, central park, rashid Latif would accept you and you might even have a shot at lmdc if you give them donations
Continental medical college and university of lahore would accept you with boht thoray marks (55-65%) I guess)


----------



## AishaAa (Sep 4, 2014)

i want to know about FMH admsns 
i got 86percnt mrks in matric , 70percent in fsc part 1 nd mcat is 60percnt
i tried alot in mcat but couldnot succeed
kindly tell me can i get admission into FMH?


----------



## Asma Sohail (Sep 9, 2014)

I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.

Thank you!


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

AishaAa said:


> i want to know about FMH admsns
> i got 86percnt mrks in matric , 70percent in fsc part 1 nd mcat is 60percnt
> i tried alot in mcat but couldnot succeed
> kindly tell me can i get admission into FMH?


FMH is hard chance for you... Do well in their test ...if you able to increase your aggregate till 79 you have good chance

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Sohail said:


> I gave my A levels and O levels and also appeared for the MCAT in lahore. My total aggregate is coming to be 74% which I think is pretty low for even a private university. I am planning to give my SATs in October to try to gain a few more percent. Do you think its a smart decision? Also will CMH and FMH College wait till november(when I get my results) Please also keep in mind that I applied as a local student.
> 
> Thank you!


 I dnt think so ..because in october their admission process will close..


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Manahil905 said:


> hey
> I have 75% equivalence in O levels but unfortunately my A level equivalence falls to 50%.
> I am looking forwrd to improving my grades in A level, n reappearing in coming Nov.The result of which be announced in Jan.
> Can i give Shifa Test.
> will i be considered provisionaly if i qualify the entry test and later submit my improved grades.


Don't think so, they are not even easily accepting the Sat 2 results coming in late October so in your case, seems almost impossible.


----------

